# [Off Topic]Emisoras de radios online sin Flashplayer (Open)

## Eleazar Anzola

Buenas estimados,

¿alguien puede recomendar buenas emisoras de radio online sin el bendito Flashplayer? es que ya estoy algoharto e  incomodo por tener un navegador abierto ocupando la barra y recursos solo para poder escuchar buena música, variada y alguno que otro comentario jocoso de los moderadores.

Extraño aquellos dias donde solo colocabas una consola en backgorund con el mplayer sonando una emisora online   :Crying or Very sad:  y solo usabas en escritorio para algo mas que trabajar y hacer las compilaciones   :Crying or Very sad: 

Agradecido de antemano por los enlaces u opciones que pudieran dar

----------

## gerezm

podes revisar el codigo fuente de la pagina  y buscar cadenas  (ctrl + f  en firefox) como   mms://   ó  .pls  ó  .m3u

y una vez que encontraste la direccion de stream ponerlo en el reproductor (o  sino descargar el fichero y abrirlo )

----------

## Latinvs

Yo no lo uso, pero ¿seguro que no se puede con Mplayer? Este articulillo es del año de la polca, pero quizá siga vigente:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1304631.R/TV-o-Radio-en-GNU_Linux.html

y aquí hay uno del verano pasado:

http://slax-es.foroactivo.com/t5-radio-en-consola

Aquí usan VLC:

http://juansemarquez.wordpress.com/2011/04/17/escuchar-radio-en-gnulinux-desde-la-terminal

Y aquí MOC:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10081565/Escucha-radios-online-con-MOC-_musica-en-consola_-en-Ubuntu.html

En fin, espero que alguno te sirva, y si es así, coméntalo, please; yo también estoy un poco harto de cargar Amarok sólo para poner la radio de vez en cuando.

Saludos.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Latinvs wrote:*   

> Yo no lo uso, pero ¿seguro que no se puede con Mplayer? Este articulillo es del año de la polca, pero quizá siga vigente:
> 
> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/1304631.R/TV-o-Radio-en-GNU_Linux.html
> 
> y aquí hay uno del verano pasado:
> ...

 Si esos precisamente era los que estaba usando poro la mayoria esta migrando al bendito flashplayer y alli no hay manera de montar la url de la emisora porque esta ambebida dentro del mismo flash.

Intenta ver los 40 principales a ver que te dice el codigo jajaja, solo por mecionar uno de tantos.

----------

## Latinvs

No entiendo muy bien qué quieres decir, ¿qué todos esos programas están migrando a Flash? Pero eso no puede ser. ¿Te refieres a las webs que escuchabas, que no permiten ver el URL? en ese caso me temo que ningún programa de consola te va a servir. ¿No hay alguna web que liste los URL de las que te interesen? ¿o simplemente buscando en Google "URL emisora Tal" tampoco funciona?

Para Amarok hay varios guiones para que el programa conecte con las emisoras; los hay para varios países, por ejemplo el de radios de España tiene más de 300 emisoras (entre ellas los 40 principales), no sé si el tuyo en concreto estará, pero si estuviera, tal vez en el guión vengan los URL en texto plano que podrías copiar y pegar en tu reproductor de consola.

No es una "solución" muy elegante, pero si quieres hacer la prueba echa un ojo aquí:

http://kde-apps.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=57&PHPSESSID=c8b0eafbe3e956536bea2609b5e91bd4

Edito

Efectivamente, acabo de bajarme el guión de radios españolas, y en el archivo "main.js" vienen las direcciones de las emisoras. Es una solución bastante farragosa y yo antes probaría a ver si hay otra más cómoda, pero es una posible solución, al menos parcial.

----------

## cameta

http://www.los40.com/nuevo_player/40Principales.asx

prueba con este, a ver si funciona.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo llevo años reproduciendo los .pls que se bajan de Shoutcast Radio con mplayer en consola sin inconveniente, por si te sirve de algo: http://www.shoutcast.com/

Habiendo tanta variedad seguro encontrás una radio que cuadre con tus preferencias musicales.

Salud!

----------

